# Starting a housing co-op in Memphis, TN.



## ChrisTheHut (Jun 23, 2011)

Me and some friends of mine are working on starting up a housing co-op in Midtown Memphis, TN. Anyone in the area that would like to help out is more than welcome to lend a hand. E-mail me at [email protected] or post on the thread.


----------



## bradupsthepunx (Jun 28, 2011)

I live in huntsville alabama. Id be willing to help. What exactly do you have in mind?


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jun 28, 2011)

maybe ill pass on through sometime and help out the best i can. im always lookin for something productive to do around the country, even if i dont exactly plan on staying


----------



## ChrisTheHut (Jun 28, 2011)

We plan on starting with one small house and a few projects going on in that house, probably a deep water cultivation system and a home brew system. We then want to branch out to other smaller houses. The reason we want multiple houses is so, if we are run out of one house, we have more to go to. Also, this creates more of a sense of community between the houses. Each house can do something different and we can get together nightly/weekly and share what we have grown or made between everyone in all of the houses.


----------



## dprogram (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm so down on this one!


----------



## ChrisTheHut (Jun 30, 2011)

I will let you guys know when we find a good place to start. It should be within the next month. If not then, then defiantly by winter.


----------



## dprogram (Jun 30, 2011)

There are a ton of empty homes in Midtown.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 7, 2011)

No luck on my end in the lease to own option. Tons of real estate friends but none to lease to own. Did find a few rentals but honestly probably not what you're looking for. How many bedrooms do you need? Couple places I found that were (IMHO) somewhat affordable were near Vollintine and Jackson Ave. Nice properties but iffy for some. Not me though.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 7, 2011)

Not ghetty but near some roughness...and quite a walk from Madison Ave and McLean.


----------



## ChrisTheHut (Jul 7, 2011)

I actually just found a cool place at Bellevue and Peach near Overton. I'm going to go take a look at it this weekend or next week. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome man. My dad used to live on Peach. There's lots of big homes in that area...lot's of homeless too but I've dealt with that all over Memphis. At least rent is affordable in the area. Plus there are plans in the works to revitalize the old Sears tower! ttys!


----------

